# Valor de Resistencia termistor tipo Lenteja



## javieranaya2 (Abr 23, 2010)

Buenas a todos.

Quisiera saber el valor o alguna propiedad en especial de la siguiente resistencia: 







Se que es una resistencia porque en la placa del impreso esta escrito "R60"  como se puede ver en la fotografia..






Saludos!


----------



## rash (Abr 23, 2010)

eso no es una resistencia es un termistor, es decir, un semiconductor que varia su resistencia dependiendo de la temperatura, existen dos tipo de coeficiente positivo PTC y coeficiente negativo NTC
en la foto una PTC


----------



## javieranaya2 (Abr 23, 2010)

Muchas Gracias!

Como podria saber el valor del termistor?? es de 320 ohmnios?


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 23, 2010)

javier los termistores no se especifican por Ohms. Mejor dinos de que circuito se trata y que tension opera (120VAC ?). Tienes el plano del circuito o el manual ?
Saludos


----------



## alexus (Abr 23, 2010)

los valores son estandar, pt100, pt1000.


----------



## javieranaya2 (Abr 23, 2010)

Se trata de un AVR (stanford) y opera dependiendo del remanente de la excitatriz..


----------



## jhonathandres (Abr 27, 2010)

saludos...

tengo una capacitor ceramico ke tiene impreso el numero 27 subrayado... asi...
27
quisiera saber que significado tiene este numero en valores de capacotancia... o mas bien... como puedo leer ese codigo?

gracias...

Jonathan.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2010)

jhonathandres dijo:


> saludos...
> 
> tengo una capacitor ceramico ke tiene impreso el numero 27 subrayado... asi...
> 27
> ...



Es de 27pF
Acá hay info sobre los condensadores cerámicos

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 27, 2010)

Eso parece un *varistor*.


----------



## FHLIPO (Abr 24, 2012)

HOLA A TODOS .quisiera saber como puedo instalar una tarjeta AVR STANFORD ORIGINAL. O si tuvieran un diagrama de conexión , me seria de mucha utilidad  ... MUCHAS gracias espero sus ayudas


----------



## hrober77 (Feb 16, 2014)

hola quisiera saber  si alguien tiene  el diagrama de esta tarjeta u otro parecido..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2014)

Fijate si algo de eso te sirve :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...lador-automatico-tension-avr-generador-21514/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...lador-automatico-tension-avr-generador-21514/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/reparacion-tarjeta-caterpillar-avr-vr6-71714/


----------

